
No, Lyme disease is not an escaped military bioweapon - sohkamyung
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/no-lyme-diease-is-not-an-escaped-military-bioweapon-despite-what-conspiracy-theorists-say/2019/08/09/5bbd85fa-afe4-11e9-8e77-03b30bc29f64_story.html
======
hedora
Private mode blocker. :-(

~~~
sohkamyung
Try this link [1]. The Washington Post republished that article from The
Conversation.

[1] [https://theconversation.com/no-lyme-disease-is-not-an-
escape...](https://theconversation.com/no-lyme-disease-is-not-an-escaped-
military-bioweapon-despite-what-conspiracy-theorists-say-120879)

